# The world is my oyster...where shall I live?



## popeyenat (Apr 11, 2009)

Okay, so I am now single and looking to find my new home. Below are the requirements and parameters that I have set with some additional information about me. Can you find me my ideal home anywhere in the world!

1. I work on a cruise ship and don't pay tax and don't want to...ever!
2. Somewhere tropical.
3. Somewhere easy to get a mortgage (for foreigners) and houses/land are cheap.
4. Somewhere that my young daughter will get a sense of nature, water and culture.
5. Where the people are relaxed.
6. Somewhere not remote but not too far away from civilization.
7. I am a British and USA citizen.
8. I am 37.
9. Somewhere relatively safe.
10. Where the population is relatively small.
11. Where pollution is low.
12. My budget is 200K
13. My wages are over 70K
14. Somewhere romantic (Ahhhhh why not!)
15. And where the woman are beautiful (of course!)
16. Somewhere fun.

Okay, so there we are folks, any ideas will help and your thoughts and comments welcome. Where should I go!

Thanks. Nat


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Detroit


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I should stay on that cruise ship if I were you, then you only have number 3) to worry about!


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

popeyenat said:


> Okay, so I am now single and looking to find my new home. Below are the requirements and parameters that I have set with some additional information about me. Can you find me my ideal home anywhere in the world!
> 
> 1. I work on a cruise ship and don't pay tax and don't want to...ever!
> 2. Somewhere tropical.
> ...


Wake up and smell the coffee.. you are dreaming... Time to go to work.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The midwest... go find a nice lake, buy a house, and enjoy peace and quiet


----------



## chrisandelaine (Jan 25, 2010)

if you were in my poistion with 2 kids 3 and 8 both girls and my wife is a specialist nurse, where would you consider the best place to move to from N.Ireland.

we wanta nice live for our kids and good school, good bit of sunshine and time to spend with them. maybe alot of things to be able to do parks, theme parks, etc etc.

we are looking into Oz but on some forums alot of ppl slate it, for one reason or another, expensive, to far from every where, boring so on so on. 
would USA be better to go, or Canada, the only thing is my wife is so so scared of the whole GUN culture in US, so would need to convince her to move by other ppl's opinions.

thanks

chris


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

chrisandelaine said:


> if you were in my poistion with 2 kids 3 and 8 both girls and my wife is a specialist nurse, where would you consider the best place to move to from N.Ireland.
> 
> we wanta nice live for our kids and good school, good bit of sunshine and time to spend with them. maybe alot of things to be able to do parks, theme parks, etc etc.
> 
> ...


chrisandelaine, 

Unfortunately, there is a problem with guns in the US. Not only are guns plentiful, the attitude of many in the society are influenced by violent tv shows, movies, newpapers, etc. In the last 20-30 yrs, Sacramento used to be a nice large "town" but now the focus is making it a bonifide "city". Unfortunately, now each time we watch the TV in the morning there is a murder or two or three the past 24 hr period. Not really a 'family" environment. Of course, that is not the way most of the US society lives. I live 40 miles away and there is usually no regular violent crime. I live in the "country" and we have much more of a relaxed atmosphere. The point is, if you live in or near a big or moderate size city, you are going to find violence. I believe most people have guns. I am an ex-police officer but I do not own any guns. The US is still primarily a nice place to live but you have to make sure of where you live.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

chrisandelaine said:


> if you were in my poistion with 2 kids 3 and 8 both girls and my wife is a specialist nurse, where would you consider the best place to move to from N.Ireland.
> 
> we wanta nice live for our kids and good school, good bit of sunshine and time to spend with them. maybe alot of things to be able to do parks, theme parks, etc etc.
> 
> ...


Generally, you want to live somewhere you can find employment. Once that part is settled, you can generally find a nice area to live somewhere in the vicinity. Most larger cities have some lovely areas, and other parts of town you would never dare to enter. But if you have no business in the seedy parts of town, you probably will never enter them.

The gun culture in the US is played up by the media. One big thing in the US is that there are "nice" neighborhoods just about everywhere, just as there are really awful neighborhoods, too. 

I lived for 40 years in the US, in a variety of places, and during that time I knew only a couple of people who owned guns. One of them was a part-time policeman, who did have excellent training in handling his guns and just happened to be a licensed gun vendor. He sold mostly to police forces in the area and was generally pretty level headed about things, so no particular problem with his weapons.

Though you see alot about shootings and all on the news, I never was personally involved in any kind of shooting incident. My cop friend was the only person I ever knew who had actually fired a gun at someone. It really all depends on where you tend to go and who you tend to know, but it's not nearly as common as you'd think.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## YOLO (Jan 11, 2010)

You probably are as afraid of guns in the USA as americans are of bombs and fighting in Northern Ireland. It's a stereotype of the country.

Keep in mind that the USA is huge, with many very large cities, and over 304 million people. There are bound to be some killings. But guns are nothing you need to worry about unless you move into the deepest reaches of the ghettos/slums/(whatever 'politically correct' word you want to use) where gangs and drugs are rampant-and this is by far, a minority of the communities available to live in.

As someone said on your other posting, you will die from eating Big Macs and junkfood before you die from a gunshot.


----------



## chrisandelaine (Jan 25, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks all for your info, and i really had a good laugh about the comment about the bombs in N.Ireland lolol i suppose they do.!


----------

